
AI Is Getting Good Enough to Delegate the Work It Can’t Do - jonbaer
https://hbr.org/2015/05/ai-is-getting-good-enough-to-delegate-the-work-it-cant-do
======
futuretext
Really interesting article. HBR is awesome. You should checkout Ray Kurzweil &
Michio Kaku if you want to really dive deep into AI and the eventual robot
revolution that will take over all mundane jobs (and eventually complex jobs).
Kind of makes you wonder what the human experience will be like if no one will
need to work for a living

